# Hi if i one could help me pls.am tryin to find my old horse i sold him January 2017 to ratlingate cobs his name is tommy.passport name tommy cherike.



## T.m (3 February 2019)

Hi every one am trying to find my old horse.his name is Tommy.passport name Tommy cherike he's Welsh d x. he be 8 now.standing at 15.3hh.i sold him to ratlingate cobs 2017.be lovely to know how he's doin


----------



## Shay (3 February 2019)

Are you sure about the spelling of the passport name?  Cherike is slightly unusual.


----------



## T.m (3 February 2019)

Hi yes it's Indian name. My dad pickd that name x


----------



## T.m (3 February 2019)

It's Tommy. But on passport it's Tommy cherike xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 February 2019)

I think Shay is questioning the spelling because it is generally spelt 'Cherokee'. 

I hope you find that he's happy and well.


----------



## T.m (3 February 2019)

Faracat said:



			I think Shay is questioning the spelling because it is generally spelt 'Cherokee'. 

I hope you find that he's happy and well.
		
Click to expand...

Oops yep iv spelt it wrong


Faracat said:



			I think Shay is questioning the spelling because it is generally spelt 'Cherokee'. 

I hope you find that he's happy and well.
		
Click to expand...

aww I have spelt it wrong. My spellings are not good lol. Thank u x


----------



## T.m (3 February 2019)

Shay said:



			Are you sure about the spelling of the passport name?  Cherike is slightly unusual.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry i did spell it wrong.my spellings are not good. Thank u x


----------



## T.m (5 February 2019)

Shay said:



			Are you sure about the spelling of the passport name?  Cherike is slightly unusual.
		
Click to expand...

It's wrong how i spelt it lol. I phoned passport agency his passport name just Tommy. He's stroll regerterd in my name but I sold him 2 years ago.i thought the passport had to be changed


----------



## Shay (6 February 2019)

With the passport name just Tommy its not going to be easy to find him I'm afraid.  Yes passports should be changed but often are not.  I can see the dealer you sold him to no longer trades.  I'm afraid this is probably the end of your line for now.  Don't give up though.  You never know.


----------



## T.m (6 February 2019)

Shay said:



			With the passport name just Tommy its not going to be easy to find him I'm afraid.  Yes passports should be changed but often are not.  I can see the dealer you sold him to no longer trades.  I'm afraid this is probably the end of your line for now.  Don't give up though.  You never know.
		
Click to expand...

I thought i put Cherokee in his passport aswel.iv lookd loads places postd on loads fb pages.i spoke few times to ratlingate cobs but thay won't give me any ifo there not aloud.just got hope and wait someone on day replays.than u xx


----------

